
AWS Tokyo Region – Major Connectivity Issues - bamboozled
https://status.aws.amazon.com/
======
reustle
One of my instances here became unresponsive for about 30-60 min. Rebooting
did nothing, no but stopping and starting fixed it.

------
chaghalibaghali
According to their status page this is limited to a single AZ, but that
doesn't tally up with what we've been seeing.

